# Indiana Bicycle Co - Waverly 'Racer' Survivor



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 30, 2022)

I haven't posted a completed project in a while but I've been consistently tinkering- 

This Waverly 'Racer' is the composite of two wrecked / partial Waverly bikes from which I managed to pull together one nice complete survivor. 
Very distinct frame style, narrow tubes, and overall svelte design but it wasn't until it got up on two wheels again that it really started to show. 

'Waverly' script pedal blocks still survive on all sides of the racey drilled Waverly pedals.
Proprietary Waverly metal clincher rims both intact with the equally impressive pencil thin hubs.

Every Waverly I've seen has been impressive but damn, this one gets my goat.


----------



## catfish (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice bike


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 1, 2022)

Killer 
Like to see a pict of the bottom of the lower case if possible .please 
Looks interesting or I’m missing something as I’m looking at pict. 
crazy cool surviving pedal script. 
Mark


----------



## slcurts (Nov 11, 2022)

What year do you think it is? I have a Waverly with similar bottom bracket that I think is ~'94, but it has the wrong chainring and maybe the whole crank is wrong.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 11, 2022)

I believe mine is a 95' - this is an advert for the 95' Waverly Racer and it is a near match


----------



## slcurts (Dec 7, 2022)

Jesse McCauley said:


> I believe mine is a 95' - this is an advert for the 95' Waverly Racer and it is a near match



Where did you find a Racer listed? I have a '94 Waverley catalog pdf, and it only lists Scorcher, Complete, Amateur Scorcher, and Scorcher Junior. They all have sloped top tubes. I also have a '96 catalog that only lists the Scorcher and the Belle. That Scorcher looks similar to the '95 ad except they seem to have ditched the skinny bottom bracket and gone to a more traditional one. Mine has a slightly sloped top tube so must be a '94; yours has the horizontal top and the skinny BB so yeah, it must be a '95.


----------



## mike cates (Dec 9, 2022)

CABERS, if you can't find original catalogs for your bicycles, I very well may have the rarity you need to compliment your bicycle.
Remember everyone to email me for the complete up to date PDF list of over 500 original catalogs for sale covering many many brands of bicycles.
Go over the list a few times as things pop out to your surprise.
A lot of literature here!
Regarding these particular WAVERLY, INDIANA and HILL bicycles, I have the original catalogs for sale for1895, 1896, 1897 and1898 WAVERLY. 1893 INDIANA. 1898 HILL CYCLE MFG CO. so more can be learned.
Mike Cates, CA.
(760) 473-6201 Voice calls only and I do not text.
Email: cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## locomotion (Dec 12, 2022)

first thing that jumps out is the wrong sprocket from what I see in the ads, or "catalogue pictures" posted
your bike has a 4 spoke sprocket and the catalogues all show a 5 spoke sprocket


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Dec 12, 2022)

locomotion said:


> first thing that jumps out is the wrong sprocket from what I see in the ads posted your bike has a 4 spoke sprocket and the catalogues all show a 5 spoke sprocket



Are ads always correct?  I know motorcycle ads were often inaccurate.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 13, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> Are ads always correct?  I know motorcycle ads were often inaccurate.



yes, you are right about that

grips, seats, handlebars, wheels, pedals can always be switched out or the catalogue will offer optional sundries

but, from what I have seen, the sprocket and badge are usually accurate to the catalogue description, it's most often their distinguishing characteristics,  ie: "branding"

but again, those can also be switched out over time ...


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 16, 2022)

locomotion said:


> yes, you are right about that
> 
> grips, seats, handlebars, wheels, pedals can always be switched out or the catalogue will offer optional sundries
> 
> ...



True, but sprocket size, ie. diameter/number of teeth can affect the design; usually for reasons of structural strength/integrity. 
I am thinking here of 'National' (Bay City,  Michigan) who employed a chainring design (post  1900) that features either 4, or 5, circles in the design, depending on how large the chainring  is.
I wonder if 'Waverley' also used a similar principle re. 4, or 5, spokes?
Just a thought.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 16, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> True, but sprocket size, ie. diameter/number of teeth can affect the design; usually for reasons of structural strength/integrity.
> I am thinking here of 'National' (Bay City,  Michigan) who employed a chainring design (post  1900) that features either 4, or 5, circles in the design, depending on how large the chainring  is.
> I wonder if 'Waverley' also used a similar principle re. 4, or 5, spokes?
> Just a thought.



i am 100% agreeing with everyone, I am open to it all
everything and anything is possible
I am also just sharing thoughts.
it would be nice if members with actual catalogues, would actually share some images


----------

